# toddler pushed on baby's soft spot!



## paranoidprego

my neighbor's 3 year old just pressed on my son's soft spot! with her thumb! it happened so quickly i couldn't do anything except yell as soon as i saw her do it. he is acting fine. does anyone know anything about what could happen? i can't stop thinking about it. i am so mad at myself for even letting her near him!
if you don't know for sure and are just going off of fears, please do not tell me because i am already freaking out. but if it has happened to you, please let me know the outcome.
sorry to say that, but you don't live in my head and know how bad i worry.


----------



## ericaz

Ugh...it drives me batty when little kids/toddlers touch ds's head, especially when their mom is standing there!!

I'm guessing that if your lo seems ok and isn't complaining there's nothing to worry about. You could always put a call into the ped just to be on the safe side if you're really worried.


----------



## operamommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericaz* 

I'm guessing that if your lo seems ok and isn't complaining there's nothing to worry about. You could always put a call into the ped just to be on the safe side if you're really worried.









Yup, I agree. And as I have 4 kiddos, believe me, a couple of them got their soft spots touched/pushed on by others.









Just a small reminder too - I know you're worried about your babe, but please don't be angry with the 3-year-old. She's still a baby too!


----------



## Shelsi

Babies are amazingly durable. If you have more than one child then you've probably had a baby who's soft spot was poked, hit, or explored in some way by the older child.


----------



## butterfly_mommy

The "Soft spot" is a really durable membrane. I touch DS's all the time as I know he won't have it forever and well it feel cool







I agree as long as LO is acting normal then no worries.


----------



## tallulahma

babies are not as fragile as we tend to think.

how hard did the toddler push?

when assessing a newborn we usually palpate the fontanels...contrary to popular belief, the membrane covering the fontanelles are really really tough and protective. You would really have to try to poke through very hard and purposefully to do anydamage.
nak.


----------



## tallulahma

sorry posted at the same time as butterfly mommy


----------



## Blucactus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Babies are amazingly durable. If you have more than one child then you've probably had a baby who's soft spot was poked, hit, or explored in some way by the older child.

I'm sorry, but this made me giggle bc it is SO TRUE.


----------



## Hey Mama!

I myself accidently pushed on my middle dd's soft spot trying to reposition her head while side lying nursing. She is almost 5 and it a-ok!


----------



## Blucactus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paranoidprego* 
my neighbor's 3 year old just pressed on my son's soft spot! with her thumb! it happened so quickly i couldn't do anything except yell as soon as i saw her do it. he is acting fine. does anyone know anything about what could happen? i can't stop thinking about it. i am so mad at myself for even letting her near him!
if you don't know for sure and are just going off of fears, please do not tell me because i am already freaking out. but if it has happened to you, please let me know the outcome.
sorry to say that, but you don't live in my head and know how bad i worry.

OP, it sucks that this happened, and I see how you are worrying, but with a toddler sibling, it has happened to my second child numberous times (they are 22 months apart). I have touched my child's soft spot myself as well (with medium to light pressure) to familiarize myself with how it feels normally. If it it not punctured and your baby seems fine, I would think it will be ok. I would worry: if it was punctured, if it had been hit forcefully with a heavy object, if it was touched (such as happened with your LO) and the child was screaming hystarical and kept crying/started acting weird.

Motherhood is such a bumpy ride with all the ups and down and joys and fears!!!


----------



## Tinker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *operamommy* 
Yup, I agree. And as I have 4 kiddos, believe me, a couple of them got their soft spots touched/pushed on by others.









*Just a small reminder too - I know you're worried about your babe, but please don't be angry with the 3-year-old. She's still a baby too!*

You've already been told by several other mamas about the "soft spot" exactly what I was going to say.

But I wanted to reinforce this statement. It's hard to realize this when it's your first baby. 2,3,and even 4 yos seem so big and grown up next to sweet little guy, but they are still babies too. They don't know any better and aren't trying to be harmful. It's good to watch closely when mixing little kids and babies., because you just never know what they may do or explore. And they don't realize the consequences to their actions.


----------



## kwg

Your title reminded me of a funny story. When my aunt had her last baby (she is now 18)one of her older ones wrote with a ball point pen on her soft spot "do not touch"














:


----------



## Tinker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwg* 
Your title reminded me of a funny story. When my aunt had her last baby (she is now 18)one of her older ones wrote with a ball point pen on her soft spot "do not touch"














:









: That's awesome!


----------



## tallulahma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwg* 
Your title reminded me of a funny story. When my aunt had her last baby (she is now 18)one of her older ones wrote with a ball point pen on her soft spot "do not touch"














:

thats great!


----------



## AnswerdByAoife

hey, I know how easy it is to worry about these things! but try not to get too upset over this. the baby's fontanelle or "soft spot" is covered with a thick membrane and this prevents any damage to the brain if something presses against the soft spot. I'm sure everything will be fine! but if you still are worrying maybe get your child looked by a doctor to insure everything is "A-Okay".

Hope this helped! I know this is years late but its for others who are worrying about there baby aswell









Aoife x


----------

